# 201 Voodoo on the Bayou was a success!!



## Itsjustme (Sep 22, 2009)

Thanks to everyone here for all the great ideas, we were able to pull off a fantastic party again this year. People are already asking how we are going to top it next year.  

Here's some party pics. We played "Tempt Your Fate" again (it was a huge hit last year and again this year) and we also threw in the "Winking Murderer" which was actually pretty funny. Some people died where there were hardly any people around so we made them die again so everyone could see. 


Now the cleanup begins and I am EXHAUSTED!!!

And for what you all have been waiting for....link to the pics.


----------



## Itsjustme (Sep 22, 2009)

Opps, that's supposed to say "2010" not 201.....told you I was tired.


----------



## Halloween Princess (Sep 23, 2008)

Your decor looked amazing. Looks like everyone had a great time.


----------



## MHooch (Jun 15, 2007)

OMG!! The "bayou" takes the cake. Please explain to me how you did that.

AMAZING.


----------



## Arronaf (Sep 9, 2008)

What great pics, looks like everyone had a great time. Are the balloons the temp your fate game? That went over well at our party this year. 

Love the bayou, very creative.


----------



## HeatherEve1234 (Sep 5, 2008)

Amazing! the Bayou is to die for, and the coffin bar is wonderful! Looks like a great time!


----------



## HellsKitchenette (Oct 13, 2007)

Wow--that's really fantastic! I hope you don't mind--I am going to copy your theme next year!


----------



## offmymeds (May 26, 2010)

Your party looked like a blast......what great friends. Your decor was awesome. You really put in some time and effort, and your costumes were perfect!! Congrats!!


----------



## krissibex (Sep 23, 2010)

MHooch said:


> OMG!! The "bayou" takes the cake. Please explain to me how you did that.
> 
> AMAZING.


I agree .. the bayou is so great!!


----------



## propmistress (Oct 22, 2009)

krissibex said:


> I agree .. the bayou is so great!!


I agree also


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Great bayou! The photos attest to all the fun at your party.


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

Great photos! Fabulous decorations! Guests who look totally into it! Doesn't get better than that!


----------



## Itsjustme (Sep 22, 2009)

Thanks everyone!!! We definitely had a great time.  

I am working on putting together a tutorial on how we built the bayou so be on the look out if you are interested.


----------



## natalyn (Oct 15, 2009)

Please make a big announcement when you get your tutorial together. I also decorate my yard for Christmas (we have a competition in our town) and I was thinking that your bayou would look great for some ice skating peguins.


----------



## rockplayson (Jun 7, 2008)

natalyn said:


> Please make a big announcement when you get your tutorial together. I also decorate my yard for Christmas (we have a competition in our town) and I was thinking that your bayou would look great for some ice skating peguins.


Or that would work for a really badass pirate theme. Oh I'm so excited for this tutorial.


----------



## Tippy (Oct 7, 2008)

Yes please post tutorial. Your party looked like a blast!


----------



## yummum29 (Oct 22, 2008)

that looked great!! It's too bad we almost always have snow for Halloween or I would be on the "copy" list! Would love a tutorial on your coffin bar though!!


----------



## One eyed Mick (Feb 19, 2008)

rockplayson said:


> Or that would work for a really badass pirate theme. Oh I'm so excited for this tutorial.


I agree.....that would be way cool for a Pirate haunt! 

Your Bayou party looks like it was an absolute blast....!!!


----------



## chop shop (Oct 31, 2010)

your food pics made me really hungry! Looks like fun.


----------



## piratehouse (Oct 6, 2009)

Incredible !!!

Also looking forward to the tutorial !


----------



## BadTableManor (Sep 8, 2007)

Yes yes! A tut for the bayou would be fangtastic.


----------



## sarahtigr (Jun 16, 2010)

Yes please! I plan on doing one in my backyard this year and yours looks fantastic!


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

Here is the original thread
http://www.halloweenforum.com/halloween-props/95055-need-help-w-driveway-bayou.html


----------



## JUSTTINK (Sep 12, 2010)

your front yard was awesome! how did you make your lanterns?


----------

